# Recommended Lyft LED window sign



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend an LED sign that I can put in my window? I had bought some before on eBay which were great, but the guy is out of business. Was looking for one that is battery operated, but I can do USB powered of necessary.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Lyft used to give out lights but I think some places found them to be illegal because of the colors, save your money, they are more of a hassle then they are worth

Lyft used to have something called an Amp I think, Uber had a beacon. They both stopped using it around the same time, I think you should wait and get an official one if they figure out how to make them to not get in trouble with the law and they make them again


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Arkaxow said:


> I was wondering if anyone can recommend an LED sign that I can put in my window? I had bought some before on eBay which were great, but the guy is out of business. Was looking for one that is battery operated, but I can do USB powered of necessary.


**** Lyft.

Why are you going to give them any promotion whatsoever? Experienced drivers look at those lights as "I'm stupid" lights.

The rider has your:

*make of car

*model of car

*license plate

*your picture

Do you want someone in your car so stupid that with all that information they still can't find you?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have the Lyft AMP because they sent it to me. I only use it for special events as it gets me past security with no hassles or having to stop multiple times to let them know why I am there. I don't leave it in my window, as soon as I am past security it goes back in the center counsel.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Arkaxow said:


> I was wondering if anyone can recommend an LED sign that I can put in my window? I had bought some before on eBay which were great, but the guy is out of business. Was looking for one that is battery operated, but I can do USB powered of necessary.


Ditto @New2This

I still have a Lyft Amp (official light) ... but it's in the trunk. I only keep it because every so often, Lyft does a cash giveaway and they pick winners from the people who have their Amp turned on ... I haven't won anything yet, but a friend won $5,000 last year. Personally, I'm anti-signage ... I only put the signs in the window when required by law, and Texas got rid of the "Trade Dress" (signs) requirement several years ago. However, you'll need to check trade dress requirements for your state ... and don't believe everything Lyft or Uber tell you ... do your own research.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> Ditto @New2This
> 
> I still have a Lyft Amp (official light) ... but it's in the trunk. I only keep it because every so often, Lyft does a cash giveaway and they pick winners from the people who have their Amp turned on ... I haven't won anything yet, but a friend won $5,000 last year. Personally, I'm anti-signage ... I only put the signs in the window when required by law, and Texas got rid of the "Trade Dress" (signs) requirement several years ago. However, you'll need to check trade dress requirements for your state ... and don't believe everything Lyft or Uber tell you ... do your own research.


Florida does not require trade dress so I don't use it. They do have an exemption for Airports and Seaports, which I think all do require trade dress for pick-up. I keep mine in the glove box for that rare occasion that I get an airport pick-up.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I still have the original Lyft lamp and also the Uber light up both stuck in storage collecting dust. Never wanted to use them but I figured they might become more valuable as time goes on.

By the way...does anyone know the current market value of the old lamps?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lyft sent me an email telling me I qualified for one and to verify my address. I did but it never came.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Florida does not require trade dress so I don't use it. They do have an exemption for Airports and Seaports, which I think all do require trade dress for pick-up. I keep mine in the glove box for that rare occasion that I get an airport pick-up.


Ditto ... #DriveNaked (no signs unless required).



CJfrom619 said:


> By the way...does anyone know the current market value of the old lamps?


Nope ... and I still have one of those Big Pink Mustaches too ... lol. My dog took the small Pink Mustache and buried in the back yard


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Lyft sent me an email telling me I qualified for one and to verify my address. I did but it never came.


That happened to me the first time. Subsequently, Lyft offered me a free jacket and asked me what size and to verify my address. It actually showed up. It is a pretty good jacket. Subsequent to that, Lyft told me that I could have an amp, again and please verfiy my address. I did so and the thing showed up, again.

The whole pairing process is just another time consuming step to use an application that has too many steps as it is, so I do not bother with it much, any more.

I am not doing that much Lyft, these days, as we do not have as many drivers as we used to working in this market. Uber has responded appropriately with surges and promotions. While Lyft has re-instated the streak bonus, you only get these lame PPZs with pathetic ride bonuses, as a rule. While I have cut back on my driving, I do like to use the time as efficiently as possible, which is why if I do not drive the cab, which is mostly what I am doing, I drive Uber.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Arkaxow said:


> I was wondering if anyone can recommend an LED sign that I can put in my window? I had bought some before on eBay which were great, but the guy is out of business. Was looking for one that is battery operated, but I can do USB powered of necessary.


Go to Lyft driver's hub and get a free Lyft Amp.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

This is the one I use in my car. Rechargeable, uses led so lasts a long time, highly visible, and unlike the Lyft amp.. won't go flying in an accident. They make ones with just Lyft or just Uber as well...

https://huttronics.com/collections/rideshare/products/uber-lyft-led-sign-usb-rechargeable


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> This is the one I use in my car.


OMG. first the license plate, now this. I have no words.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That happened to me the first time. Subsequently, Lyft offered me a free jacket and asked me what size and to verify my address. It actually showed up. It is a pretty good jacket.


Agree the Jackets are nice ..fall just around the corner


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> OMG. first the license plate, now this. I have no words.


Smaller than an Uber logo and shows both signs... I don't see the issue... Gotta have the logo dress for our airport and this gets it done.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I don't see the issue...


trade dress DECALS are almost ok. LED is FREE advertising and makes the car go straight into 'clown' territory. Embarrassing too.

And then there's the license plate. No words.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nothing wrong with someone taking pride in what they do. I see a lot of that in the Miami area. Not for me, but hey if they are happy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I see a lot of that in the Miami area.


I've seen one in Calif and that is one too many in my book. But everybody has different levels of what they will accept. Blinking, NEON LED lights ain't a book I want to read, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I've seen one in Calif and that is one too many in my book. But everybody has different levels of what they will accept. Blinking, NEON LED lights ain't a book I want to read, thankyouverymuch.


There is a guy down here that has a party ball in his car flashing different colors and his car has flashing green LEDS all over on the underside. He text all his PAX "Look for the flashing green lights" Every side of the car has a lit up Uber/Lyft sign. Honestly I think he does it to attract attention and do cash rides.


----------



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Go to Lyft driver's hub and get a free Lyft Amp.


As far as I know you need to have a certain number of rides in a certain period of time to qualify.



NicFit said:


> Lyft used to give out lights but I think some places found them to be illegal because of the colors, save your money, they are more of a hassle then they are worth
> 
> Lyft used to have something called an Amp I think, Uber had a beacon. They both stopped using it around the same time, I think you should wait and get an official one if they figure out how to make them to not get in trouble with the law and they make them again


Because of Sami's Law, drivers for Uber, Lyft, in New Jersey are required to post reflective or illuminated signs inside their windshield and rear window.



New2This said:


> @@@@ Lyft.
> 
> Why are you going to give them any promotion whatsoever? Experienced drivers look at those lights as "I'm stupid" lights.
> 
> ...


Ummm .... The passengers are stupid. I can't tell you how many times I get the question "What kind of car are you driving? What is the color? What is your license plate?" Imagine 50 people trying to find 50 drivers on a Saturday night in a busy spot. This is what I experience every summer on the Jersey Shore. The lights have made it much easier for people to find me.



SHalester said:


> trade dress DECALS are almost ok. LED is FREE advertising and makes the car go straight into 'clown' territory. Embarrassing too.
> 
> And then there's the license plate. No words.


Sami's Law will require drivers for Uber, Lyft, and other rideshare companies operating in New Jersey to post reflective or illuminated signs inside their windshield and rear window. Drivers will also have to display a scannable barcode that riders can use to verify their identity.

I have had several compliments by passengers on my lights in my back windows. They absolutely love them!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> trade dress DECALS are almost ok. LED is FREE advertising and makes the car go straight into 'clown' territory. Embarrassing too.
> 
> And then there's the license plate. No words.


Even with my license and led sign sign I sleep well at nite knowing I don't make a monthly payment on a turd Prius.... Now that.... That.... Would really leave me with no words....


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Arkaxow said:


> Because of Sami's Law, drivers for Uber, Lyft, in New Jersey are required to post reflective or illuminated signs inside their windshield and rear window.


That's dumb, I hate how they overreacted over Sami, she didn't look at anything and just got into a car, you could require 12 foot neon signs and she still would of gotten into the wrong car, this was a tragic situation and since she was so oblivious to her surroundings I'm not even sure how to keep it from happening again. Clueless people will fall prey to these predators over and over, you don't think they can order lights on the internet? The only thing that will help is that you verify it's your ride before you get into the car, which some people do now. Lights don't keep people safe


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Even with my license and led sign sign I sleep well at nite knowing I don't make a monthly payment on a turd Prius..


for tone, balance and accuracy the crack about precious prius was totally uncalled for. It is NOT my ride, it's my wife's vehicle. While it might be true I pay for it, and see it gets its maint it is NOT my ride. It merely shares space in my garage.

But your license plate. Oh, so no words. Can't even begin. Just NO WORDS. :vomit:



Arkaxow said:


> They absolutely love them!


as a driver and a pax I don't. Decals don't please me either, but in my market are required front/back. if LED powered lights were required, that would be that on that platform for me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> your license plate.


Never mind the number plate, look at what he is driving................need any more be said (or written)?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> need any more be said (or written)?


well, that's my point (I seem to be saying that a lot today); his ride IS nice; top 5% for sure. AND, still my opinion and guess the plate he posted here is F A K E plate. NO way HE would do that to his ride. NO way. I mean, when I grow up I wanted to be just like him. Now, no way. :frown:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> his ride IS nice;


..........perhaps; still, I would not own one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I would not own one.


we are talking about a BMW, yes?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> we are talking about a BMW, yes?


_..........correctamundo._


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, that's my point (I seem to be saying that a lot today); his ride IS nice; top 5% for sure. AND, still my opinion and guess the plate he posted here is F A K E plate. NO way HE would do that to his ride. NO way. I mean, when I grow up I wanted to be just like him. Now, no way. :frown:


Your Prius will hold better value then the BMW, no one wants one after the warranty runs out, they are nice cars until you have to repair them, they are picky about repairs and if you don't take them to the dealer it will never be right, I had a BMW and it wasn't a bad car, but I ended up getting a better American car and the repairs cost less, and my new car will hold better value then a BMW


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _..........correctamundo._


Your loss... And as for you @SHalester you let that Prius sleep in your house... That... Is a sin I just can't get past....just for factual correctness.....

And here I was thinking you wore the pants in that relationship..... &#129322;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I still have the original Lyft lamp and also the Uber light up both stuck in storage collecting dust. Never wanted to use them but I figured they might become more valuable as time goes on.
> 
> By the way...does anyone know the current market value of the old lamps?


But
Do you have A 
PINK MOUSTACHE !?!?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> But
> Do you have A
> PINK MOUSTACHE !?!?


I've had one before... But she explained it.


----------



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> This is the one I use in my car. Rechargeable, uses led so lasts a long time, highly visible, and unlike the Lyft amp.. won't go flying in an accident. They make ones with just Lyft or just Uber as well...
> 
> https://huttronics.com/collections/rideshare/products/uber-lyft-led-sign-usb-rechargeable


I bought two of these and they work wonderfully! There is no glare and they are very bright! Rechargeable too! My one long term worry is how to replace the rechargable batter inside when it stopped being able to be rechargable.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Arkaxow said:


> I bought two of these and they work wonderfully! There is no glare and they are very bright! Rechargeable too! My one long term worry is how to replace the rechargable batter inside when it stopped being able to be rechargable.


If you know how to solder you can do it, but it's probably more economical to buy a new one at that point anyway

The batteries inside would last for a few years, by then the sign will probably be looking old and faded anyway


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Arkaxow said:


> I bought two of these and they work wonderfully! There is no glare and they are very bright! Rechargeable too! My one long term worry is how to replace the rechargable batter inside when it stopped being able to be rechargable.


I'm sure the batteries will last longer than it stays viable to do rideshare lol... They drop rates below $.58 and I'm done anyway... Battery doesn't concern me lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Those illuminated signs are pretty much illegal everywhere. As are the Amps/Beacons. Other than at airports, I never used trade dress and encountered no problems over it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Those illuminated signs are pretty much illegal everywhere. As are the Amps/Beacons. Other than at airports, I never used trade dress and encountered no problems over it.


This may be true, both Uber and Lyft stopped giving them out at the same time, by putting up a light that has red or blue in it could be the issue, hope yours is all white


----------



## acrylicdesign (Oct 14, 2021)

NicFit said:


> This may be true, both Uber and Lyft stopped giving them out at the same time, by putting up a light that has red or blue in it could be the issue, hope yours is all white


I saw white one on Etsy


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

acrylicdesign said:


> I saw white one on Etsy


If it was the official Uber one it starts white but will change color on pickups. Other third party lights are just white and I don’t think there is any issue with them


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

New2This said:


> **** Lyft.
> 
> Why are you going to give them any promotion whatsoever? Experienced drivers look at those lights as "I'm stupid" lights.
> 
> ...


 Yes very unprofessional :rollseyes:


----------

